# Hello Model Kings....



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Its been a while since my last completion of my Mod-VW and my Revell 68 Ford GT Mustang....Update, am just about finishing my AMT\Ertl 55 Chevy Step side pick up...originally it was suppose to be a 4X4 with a 427...well NOT?...I couldn't come up with the gear box for a 4X4...So instead I came up with a Killer 1/4-street rod killer....I should be posting the finishing touches by this week....:thumbsup: *


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Here are some before the big finish: 1991 Release AMT 55 Chevy P/U*

*Hello folks, am just about there nopw I ran into some fitting issues about I was able to over come it.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks good so far!


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just one question why is there a floor shift and a column shift?


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

taskmaster58 said:


> Just one question why is there a floor shift and a column shift?


*I try to understand that too, but the kit came that why and since I haven't seen one in person I was force to leave it as is only because it was 2 am in the morning.....maybe later on in the future I'll change that but for now I just had to let it go....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Rocket45 said:


> Looks good so far!


*Thanks buddy!!...I just finished it at 2:45 am NY time...:thumbsup: *


----------



## sunday (Jul 19, 2013)

Sparrow may be small.
Good job man.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

sunday said:


> Sparrow may be small.
> Good job man.


*Thanks Buddy!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------

